# We're Entered in AKC......



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz will be making his AKC Nov. Debut over Memorial Day Weekend!

We're showing at a cluster called Mission Circuit... also known as the show with the best dog shopping of the year! 

It's Fri, Sat, Sun and Monday, but I just entered Fri - Monday. I'll show for sure Fri and Sat and see how he is and decide then about Sunday.

We're as ready as we're gonna be! We lack constant precision in favor of constant flash... but hopefully we'll get judges who *like* flash!

We're training daily and having lots of fun!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Stephanie you two are a GREAT team!!!
I have no doubt you two will be kicking butt and taking names!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Shopping...? Did some say shopping??


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I have no doubt you and Quiz will wow those judges!! Good luck!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thank you! 

Ah, yes... with that new little puppy of yours, you'd have a world of a good time with all the shopping!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck and cant wait to hear that you whipped up on all the other dogs and took first place


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Go Quiz Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Good luck, Stephanie! Here's hoping that you and Quiz give 'em something to write home about - that dawg's got lead in his pencil!!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Lead in his pencil... I like that!  Thanks!

We're off to train now......

-Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

good luck you will do great.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOO HOO!! My goodness, good luck to you guys! I hope you have a GREAT expirience...I LOVE the cluster shows, in fact I'm going to go to one this July, the Waukesha one! YIPPEEE!! 

Let us know how you do, I'm sure he will have "lead in his pencil!" I love that too! Good luck and have fun, there's no need to back out, you guys are TOO GOOD!! 

Love,
-Caryn and Maddie


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

is this in the LA area? can the general public go see the show?? DH and i would looooooove to go watch an AKC show and also cheer quiz and you on!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I've seen you both in action, you are awesome. If I were a paw reader, I'd say I see a CD over Memorial Day weekend. Good Luck! 

Is the shopping worth a trip at $4+ a gallon?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

fyodor and gaius said:


> is this in the LA area? can the general public go see the show?? DH and i would looooooove to go watch an AKC show and also cheer quiz and you on!


Yeah, it's in the LA area --- at the Pomona Fairplex. Totally open to the public, just not to un-entered dogs. Spectators always welcome... I just ask that you not be offended when I ignore everyone but my dog while we're warming up (we do A LOT of warm up to take the edge off that boy!) and also for the 10 mins or so before we go in the ring. That's when we're "in the zone"! I haven't gotten my confirmation yet, so I don't know what time Novice is in the ring. Obedience is usually in the morning and ringtime depends on how many rings/judges.

As for shopping, it's probably not worth the gas money just to look around, but it's great if you have a list of things you know you need. There area a zillion vendors there.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Stephanie, is there a website I can go to for a list of the dozens of vendors there? Just to see if there are any cool things? Good luck again, you will do AWESOME, and leave the show in style!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> Hey Stephanie, is there a website I can go to for a list of the dozens of vendors there? Just to see if there are any cool things?


Unfortunately, no. However, I'm sure it's really not that different from any big cluster show in your area that has lots of vendors.... vendors for grooming stuff, vendors for leashes, vendors for dog beds, vendors for "cute dog stuff", etc.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Good luck to you and Quiz! Not that youll need it though, Im sure youll both be fantastic!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Zookeepermama said:


> Good luck to you and Quiz! Not that youll need it though, Im sure youll both be fantastic!


Why, thank you!


----------

